

Ask HN: Which is the best prog. laptop (battery, Linux Hardware support etc.)? - dmz

Hello Readers,
I want to have a really good machine for my programming needs. Just wanted your input as to which laptop is really the best for the purpose. I cannot afford a Mac (yet!) and my budget is just about a 1000$. I mostly program in Python and C++.&#60;p&#62;Thanks for your comments.
======
djm
I wouldn't be worried about what laptop you have - I generally find it's
better to buy cheap stuff and replace it often (I tend to stay about 1-2 years
behind the best in PC's for example and buy a new one each year, selling the
old one on ebay to cover part of the cost).

The only hardware aspect worth thinking about with a laptop for coding is how
big a screen you will be getting - get the largest you can afford so that you
can see as many lines of code as possible.

Try <http://www.linux-laptop.net> to make sure you get something you can run
your favourite Linux distro on.

------
olefoo
Shop around for a Thinkpad, you can occasionally find a batch of them off a
corporate lease, which can be a real bargain (half what you'd pay for a new
laptop of equivalent specs).

------
babul
If you cannot buy a new Mac (or better still a Mac Book Pro) why not try and
get a used one from eBay? $1000 should get you something fairly decent.

------
aitoehigie
Lenovo

------
macmac
Anything from ASUS.

